# Seattle PNW Herf @ Smokey Joe's 5/27



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Tuesday, 5/27 at Smokey Joe's in Fife.

PM sent to PNW members.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be there Joe.
Sorry I didn't get a chance to talk to you last Tuesday. As you know, we had a good sized crowd.

Charlie say we are going to have some Southerners (as in Oregon) at this coming Herf. I look forward to meeting you guys. Are you in Bigwaved?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Charlie say we are going to have some Southerners (as in Oregon) at this coming Herf. I look forward to meeting you guys. Are you in Bigwaved?


Several of us are interested. There is a BBQ herf at my house on Saturday where we'll probably get a count. I'm planning on making it.

Do you guys like grape or chocolate flavored sticks?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

most of the Tuesday nite crew favors the strawberry Cremosas...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'll be there Joe.
> Sorry I didn't get a chance to talk to you last Tuesday. As you know, we had a good sized crowd.
> 
> Charlie say we are going to have some Southerners (as in Oregon) at this coming Herf. I look forward to meeting you guys. Are you in Bigwaved?


I also PM'd as many of the OR bunch as I had on my list.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am going to be out of town for the long weekend. Jenny made plans for us to see her pop in (last minute)


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> most of the Tuesday nite crew favors the strawberry Cremosas...


Give me a ride down and I will show. :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Several of us are interested. There is a BBQ herf at my house on Saturday where we'll probably get a count. I'm planning on making it.
> 
> Do you guys like grape or chocolate flavored sticks?


So the 27th is the one? I'll need to turn in a vacation time-card for Tuesday and Wednesday. LOL. It'll be amusing to see how that'll go over with my boss.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

depending on the timing, I might host a pre herf BBQ in honor of the Stumptown crew coming north......Stumptown crew pm me your etd/eta asap


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> So the 27th is the one? I'll need to turn in a vacation time-card for Tuesday and Wednesday. LOL. It'll be amusing to see how that'll go over with my boss.


yeppers


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Tuesday, 5/27 at Smokey Joe's in Fife.
> 
> PM sent to PNW members.


Thanks for the PM!

Heading up to herf with you guys and mooch some more cigars off of Charlie is on the 'to do' list, but work is crazy right now so not going to make it Tuesday.

Mike


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear you can't make this one Mike.....There will be another chance I am sure!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

As always, I will be there in spirit. Smokey Joes is one of my favorite herf spots. Well, just as John said, why don't one of you guys swing down and pick me up too:r:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Thanks for the PM!
> 
> Heading up to herf with you guys and mooch some more cigars off of Charlie is on the 'to do' list, but work is crazy right now so not going to make it Tuesday.
> 
> Mike


:r That night was too funny.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Two Stumptown BOTL's headed to town for this one, these guys are top notch herfers and CAN herf hard! Looking forward to having some fun!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

2 hours to go and counting down.......:ss :tu :cb


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Officially shutting down the herf for the evening.....Jquirit and Vstromark just hit the rack and many hours of great smoking and conversation! Pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't join you guys tonight...my "kidney infection" turned out to be kidney STONES. In quite a lot of pain right now, and until these pass.

I'm having a bad year. :hn

Anyone wanna buy the REST of my cigar collection?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

You quitting the hobby of wizened one? Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Sorry I couldn't join you guys tonight...my "kidney infection" turned out to be kidney STONES. In quite a lot of pain right now, and until these pass.
> 
> I'm having a bad year. :hn
> 
> Anyone wanna buy the REST of my cigar collection?


Sorry to hear the bad news.

We had a great turnout last night and it was really nice to see some new faces from down south.

I'm really looking forward to smoking the special cigar that Mark gave me. Thanks again Mark! You don't know how much I love this particular cigar. It really is one of my favorites. Some day I hope to get a box or two of these.

Thanks everyone for the great turnout:tu
Ken


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I survived!

Thank you to all you generous Seattle herfers that made myself and Mark welcome there. Smokey Joe's is quite a fine place and definitely something to be proud of (wish the Shilo had more tv's like it!).

And thank you to Charlie for letting us crash at his place for the night. Fine host! Is Ginger still wandering around looking for someone to scratch her?

:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

A couple of pics from the herf showed up on my camera some how...









Zoomschwortz,Coffemonkey and jquirit









Wollybugger, Richard(fromPNW) and Vstommark










Help me with name please Mark , and Mark of course

Was a great time and especially enjoyed the post herf on the patio! :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks to all who came to SJs for Taco Tuesday. Jon and I had a blast. I was humbled (again) by all the sticks and friendship thrown my way. I stayed away too long.

Charley - that's Phil and Debb in the last picture. Not on CS, but great people nonetheless. Phil finally has all 8 motorcycles in his garage running, so they had time to come down and visit.

The Stumptown crew wants to reiterate their invitation to our B/SOTLs from Washington to "come down when you can - we'll make a herf happen". We don't have a regularly scheduled herf as we tend to move around, but we know the call of the leaf when we hear it.

Thanks again!


----------

